

Paid, paymium, or freemium? (iOS Apps) - rbritton
http://dancounsell.com/articles/paid-paymium-or-freemium

======
greatdox
Quite frankly the Freemium games get on my nerves for the following reasons:

#1 Most people just want to play a game, but they have to keep making these
'microtransactions' for some sort of virtual currency that speeds up
development or certain items in the game can only be bought with virtual
currency that is really hard to earn for free. If it was easier to earn the
virtual currency it would not be so bad, but most games make it next to
impossible to earn virtual currency to buy these items.

#2 The really wealthy will just buy their way to the top players in any
Freemium game with little to no talent or game knowledge. The really poor will
be battered and taken advantage of by the really wealthy in the freemium game
just like in real life.

#3 Most of these games you level up by gaining experience points. In most
freemium games I played I leveled up and then hit a wall, and the freemium
developers didn't add in new levels but instead focused on adding new items to
keep selling new items with virtual currency and most of the new items were
just dupes of existing items with the color changed or reversed.

#4 Most freemium games copy each other so much that if you play one freemium
game, you've basically played most of them already.

#5 I'd rather pay $30 to $60 for a video game and then not have to deal with
freemium stuff that requires me to pay thousands of dollars just to compete
with the wealthy players. I get tired of Freemium for example and find myself
playing Civilization V instead that has free mods and other stuff for it. Sure
I had to buy DLC, but over all it is cheaper when Steam has them on sale and I
don't have to keep making microtransactions to keep up with the wealthy
players.

~~~
rbritton
I'm the same. Given a choice between two comparable apps I'll choose the one
that has a single, one-time price every time. I am not averse to paying for
increased functionality at some point down the line, but I will not pay just
to make a game "better".

------
mattschmulen
paid . better being the customer than being the product and paymium is like a
free pony.

